# probleme mit heimnetzwerk



## antinutzername (10. August 2004)

hallo,

ich habe ein problem mit dem heimnetzwerk (habe dsl). und zwar ist mein computer über ein 4 adriges kabel, welches ich auf rj45 stecker gekrimpt habe (1,2,3,6), mit dem router verbunden.
zwar zeigt mir mein computer an, dass eine lan-verbindung besteht (bei nicht bestehender lan-verbindung sieht man bei xp ja ein symbol in der task), aber das internet kann ich nicht nutzen (stellt keine verbindung zum router her; bei router status "connected" geht auch nichts).
wenn ich mit einer äußerst professionellen und chicen router-pc verbindung mittels eines 20m patchkabel durch zimmer und fenster des hauses surfen will,  alles so, wie es  sollte.
welche potentiellen fehlerquellen bestehen (das 4 ader kabel ist etwa 30-35m, besteht aus zwei etwa gleich langen kabeln die derzeit nur mit einer lüsterklemme verbunden sind; der router und der pc sind nicht direkt mit dem kabel verbunden. vom router führt das kabel zu einer rj 45 dose, die mit einem patchkabel mit dem pc verbunden ist.)?

danke & gruß


----------



## Ben Ben (10. August 2004)

Naja ein 4 adriges zwnagsweise unshielded Kabel in der Länge von 35m wundert mich nicht.
Probier doch mal die Dose an die Stelle zu hängen wo nun die Lüsterklemme ist und dann von dort aus das Patchkabel an den Rechner (ideal wäre hier der Besitzt eines Laptops  ) zu hängen und zu schauen was passiert.
Hast du die Adern auch richtig an der Dose angeklemmt?

Btw Netiquette beachten (Gross- und Kleinschreibung!)


----------



## Night Vision Worker (10. August 2004)

also bei 30-35m Kabel würde ich von akutem Spannungsabfall ausgehen! Die Informationen werden gesendet, kommen aber nicht an, weil das Kabel so lang ist!

Kenne da einen SysOP, der selbiges Problem mit seinem WLan Router hatte als er den seinen Nachbarn zur Verfügung stellen wollte und auf dem Dach angebracht hat. Sein Kabel war sogar nur 25m lang!

..seine Lösung war allerdings sehr freakig und ich würde sie nicht im Ansatz zusammenbekommen.

Am einfachsten wird sein, den Rechner mal rüber zum Anschluß zu tragen und das ganze mit einem kurzen Kabel auszuprobieren.

*vor die Stirn hau*

..mmh, schreibst ja selbst, daß im GUI des Router (unter 'Connections') nichts connected ist.. also kanns ja garnicht am Kabel liegen! 

*brauche heute etwas länger, sry*

..bitte nicht lachen, aber hast du das I-Net Kabel vom Router zur Buchse auch im richtigen Port?!  *hab mich selbst schon Stunden damit rumgeschlagen, bevor ich es gemerkt habe*

Viel Glück!


----------



## Ben Ben (10. August 2004)

Also ich hab das mit "connected" so aufgefasst als habe der Router da eine Diode die den Connect-Status anzeig (hat meinder jedenfalls...)

Ansobnsten sollte die Länge an sich kein Problem sein... vielleicht ne Shielded Lüsterklemme kaufen *fg*


----------



## antinutzername (10. August 2004)

ja, im richtigen port ist das ding. und den connection status sehe ich a) am router und b) am pc der im raum des routers steht und dementsprechend ganz einfach und konventionell mit einem 5m patchkabel mit dem router verbunden ist.

hm, wie ist das denn nun mit dem kabel zu lang oder liegt der fehler eher woanders? würde es was bringen die beiden kabel zu verlöten?


----------



## Ben Ben (10. August 2004)

Beim Löten hast du den Schirm ja auch nicht verbunden.
Aber an der Länge liegt es meines Erachtens nicht. Denn ich habe vor kurzem bei Einem Kollegen ein 30 m Kabel zwischen zwei Ethernetdosen verlegt. An die eine Dose habe ich per Patchkabel den Router angeschlossen und an die andere per Patchkabel den Rechner. Hat kein problem bereitet.

Tippe daher auf den "Schildbruch" oder falsche Belegung.
Was hast du denn für ein Kabel genommen das vom Router zu Dose geht?
Denn Litzenkabel lassen sich nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht krimpen (es sei denn ich habe ne falsche Zange), da sich diese "Nadeln" im Stecke nicht in die "massiven" Adern bohren können. Umgekehrt liessen sich aber auch die normalen Kabel nicht akzeptabel in die Dose klemmen. Daher blieb nur der Umweg über Patchkabel---Dose----Kabel---Dose---Patchkabel


----------



## King Euro (10. August 2004)

@antinutzername
Beachte die Groß-/Kleinschreibung!


----------



## dj-para (10. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde sagen das es erst mal Wichtig ist den Router zum laufen zu bringen, also das der schonmal Online geht, wenn das geschafft ist und du immer noch nicht ins Internet kommst, dann kann es nur noch an deiner Kabelkonstruktion liegen. 

Also, Router konfigurieren damit der Internet fähig ist.

Greetz

DJ


----------



## antinutzername (10. August 2004)

das ist schon längst geschehen ... mit einem pc surfe ich ja aktiv über den router!


----------



## dj-para (10. August 2004)

Na das hättest du ja ausch posten können. Ja geht jetzt alles, oder ist immer noch das Problem mit dem ca 35m Kabel, dass du selbst zusammengestückelt hast, aktuell?

Greetz

DJ


----------



## Ben Ben (11. August 2004)

@dj-para: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:

Eröffnungspost:


> wenn ich mit einer äußerst professionellen und chicen router-pc verbindung mittels eines 20m patchkabel durch zimmer und fenster des hauses surfen will, alles so, wie es sollte.


Ok vielleicht etwas unklar formuliert


----------



## dj-para (11. August 2004)

@Ben Ben, hmm..., das kann man grad noch gelten lassen, obwohl er nicht wirklich erkennbar das gepostet hat! Das hatte nicht wirklich was mit dem lesen zu tun, sondern eher mit seinem Satzbau! Aber egal...


----------



## antinutzername (13. August 2004)

Auch mit der  Zwischenschaltung einer zweiten Dose funktioniert es nicht.
Allerdings muss zumindest in eine Richtung ein Signal kommen, da sowohl XP als auch der Router eine bestehende Netzwerkverbindung anzeigen!
Kann es sein das der Router andere PINs als 1,2,3 und 6 nutzt?


----------



## antinutzername (13. August 2004)

Kann es vielleicht an den ISDN-Dosen liegen? Gegenüber "Datendosen" sollen diese u.a. noch Bauteile wie "Endwiederstände" besitzen ... wie steht ihr dazu?


----------



## antinutzername (13. August 2004)

Wenn ich den PC direkt mit dem DSL Modem über meine Kabelkonstruktion verbinde, funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Über den Router funktioniert es nicht.
Wenn ich PC und Router mit einem 15m Patchkabel verbinde funktioniert auch alles!


----------



## xCondoRx (14. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Night Vision Worker _
> *also bei 30-35m Kabel würde ich von akutem Spannungsabfall ausgehen! Die Informationen werden gesendet, kommen aber nicht an, weil das Kabel so lang ist!
> *



ein normales 10BaseT patchkabel kann über 100 meter lang sein ohne irgendwelche probleme zu bekommen.. ich glaub kaum, dass bei 35 metern ein spannungsabfall vorkommt


----------



## Ben Ben (16. August 2004)

Es könnte auch an der ISDN-Dose liegen, aber die gibts auch ohne Endwiderstand. Ist halt die Frage was du für eine hast. Aber ich habe
es bisher nie mit ISDN-Dosen getestet....
Ansonsten würde ich sagen das die Verdrahtung falsch ist...


----------

